# Canon to Support 2015 Rugby World Cup



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

```
<p><strong>TOKYO, Japan, September 10</strong>—Canon, as an Official Sponsor1 of Rugby World Cup 2015 in England, will provide support for the event through a range of activities.</p>
<p><strong>A Canon camera service center

</strong>At the 2015 Tournament, which will take place from September 18 to October 31, 2015, at 13 stadiums in 11 cities across the U.K., Canon will provide support through its products, technologies and services, as outlined below.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>On-site camera service centers for photographers

</strong>At numerous sporting competitions both in Japan and overseas, Canon provides behind-the-scenes support to members of the press covering these events through its Canon Professional Services program. This on-site support includes expert advice, camera and lens maintenance services, minor repairs and product loans. To further improve media support at Rugby World Cup 2015, Canon will establish on-site camera service centers at 10 of the 13 venues to help ensure that professional photographers can capture the exhilarating action as world-class teams face off for the top spot.</p>
<p><strong>Canon and Rugby World Cup 2015 special website and Digital Image Gallery

</strong>Canon will incorporate within the Company’s homepage a dedicated Rugby World Cup 2015 website that provides a range of information, including competition highlights and details regarding Canon initiatives.</p>
<p>Canon has worked closely with Rugby World Cup Ltd. to create a Canon branded digital image gallery. The gallery is hosted on the official Rugby World Cup 2015 website and will also be available via the official Rugby World Cup 2015 app.</p>
<p>Official images, supplied by Getty Images, will be displayed alongside images fans have captured and shared on social networks. Fans will be able to filter images by matches and by teams so that they can quickly access those of most interest to them.</p>
<p>The Digital Image Gallery will showcase 360 degree images from all 48 matches, and gigapixel images from the most important matches, as captured on Canon cameras from within the stadiums. Fans will be able to zoom in and tag themselves in the gigapixel images and can share them with friends via social networks.</p>
<p><strong>Commemorative photo booths at two major Tournament venues

</strong>Canon will set up commemorative photo booths at key matches held at the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff and the Twickenham Stadium in London, including the Final.2 Booth visitors will be able to take part in simulated rugby scenarios and the moment will be captured on Canon cameras. Fans can then remember the experience with free souvenir photos printed out on Canon printers.</p>
<p>Behind the scenes at Rugby World Cup 2015, Canon will provide multifunction devices, printers and other products to be used by the Tournament Organising Committee and at each of the Tournament venues, supporting the management of the event by facilitating the printout of handout materials and the streamlining of document workflows. Furthermore, professional photographers at the Tournament will be provided with branded Canon bibs and pitch-side advertising will be visible at all matches.</p>
<p>Canon will continue contributing to the advancement of sports through the use of Canon products and technologies.</p>
<p>Canon will continue contributing to the advancement of sports through the use of Canon products and technologies.</p>
<ol>
<li>Canon announced its sponsorship of Rugby World Cup 2015 in a press release on December 4, 2014. As an Official Sponsor, various Canon input and output products will be designated as Official Products of Rugby World Cup 2015, including cameras, lenses, video camcorders, copiers, multifunction devices, printers, facsimile machines and projectors.</li>
<li>Commemorative photo booths will be established for five of the ten matches to be held at the Twickenham Stadium, and four of the eight matches to be held at the Millennium Stadium.</li>
</ol>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2015)

Does that mean the official photographers will all have to wear Canon vests, no matter what they shoot? At Nikon sponsored events, that has been the case


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 14, 2015)

I had to check there was nothing wrong with my computer as this is hardly news. I think the deal was signed last year or something. Still, it is the first time that Canon is working with the Rugby World Cup so it is exciting.

And just a few days to go until England take on Fiji! Can't wait.

As for your question Mt Spokane Photography, the answer is it depends. I do not think that will be the case here though, it would not surprise me to see another sponsor (or none) at all on the photographer's official bibs but who knows. It depends on the package and terms that Canon has signed and as this is one of the biggest sporting events in the world, there are a LOT of sponsors.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... At Nikon sponsored events, that has been the case


Did that mean they also had to paint their lenses black?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> As for your question Mt Spokane Photography, the answer is it depends. I do not think that will be the case here though, it would not surprise me to see another sponsor (or none) at all on the photographer's official bibs but who knows. It depends on the package and terms that Canon has signed and as this is one of the biggest sporting events in the world, there are a LOT of sponsors.



I was only joking. It does not matter to me what sponsors make photographers wear.


----------

